
Embeddable Common Lisp and Qt for Android - dTal
https://gitlab.com/eql/EQL5-Android
======
ksaj
I been using this on my phone for a few months now. ECL is a bit more fiddly /
less forgiving than clisp, but easy enough to get the hang of. Nice to have a
REPL with me wherever I go. It gets used surprisingly often - moreso than all
of the other apps I've installed, except HN (of course!).

